# hydor heater



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi all
I'm thinking about getting a hydor inline heater for my 75 G. I've read the stick in this section about heating but wanted to see if anyone is using a hydor 200W heater for a 75 G . My ambient room temp stays at 68-70, and I'd be wanting to raise that 8-10 degrees. By the numbers, I think I'd be OK, but wanted to get others experience with the hydor inline heater

thanks

GM


----------



## Vinlo (Jul 27, 2004)

I just bought one for a good price. It's a 200w for a 30g tank (overkill I think). It's only been running for a couple days, so I can't really give you an in depth review. No problems so far. Easy as pie to install, handy little dial to set temp. Nice screw down tighteners for the 5/8" hose from the canister, no leaks. 

As a side note, I notice petsolutions finally took the Hydors off 'sale' price. They were very cheap a month ago there, now they are expensive as everywhere else.


----------



## discusdave (May 24, 2004)

I have three of them connected in-line on the returns from various Eheim cannister filters (2028 pro II, 2217, 2213). They work great, and are a nice way of eliminating an ugly tube heater from a planted tank.

I got all mine mail order, as local retail prices are too steep, IMO.

Dave


----------

